# Split Limb Silencers



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

Guys at the PSE pro shop (I live in Tucson) advise against split limb silencers and suggest screw in modules to dampen noise and vibration.


----------



## Taurus (Jul 29, 2009)

Limbsavers superquads, I have them on both my xforces ,they work great and no problems.


----------



## wingshootin (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------

